# What's Up With This Tailstock Center?



## Riaan (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been browsing my local online classifieds and saw this pic (small combination mill/lathe).




Is that center profile normal? Or is it a sign of a dead center that never saw a drop of lube? What gives?

Thanks!
Riaan


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like it has been recut for a special hold.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ebel440 (Oct 9, 2015)

I got one that looked like that with a lathe it was done by hand and not concentric but they had been using the lathe for wood turning so I guess it worked well enough.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 9, 2015)

Live centers are not lubricated.  Also face plate is missing used to drive the lathe dog.  The center should be 60 degrees. I agree the angle was cut for a special project.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 9, 2015)

That's an interesting stack up on the cross slide.  Never seen something like that before.  I agree with everybody else on the center, somebody made it that way for something.


----------



## higgite (Oct 9, 2015)

Agree it looks like a purpose made center, but something else I find curious.... am I looking at the photo wrong or is that a LOT of tool overhang?

Tom


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 9, 2015)

higgite said:


> Agree it looks like a purpose made center, but something else I find curious.... am I looking at the photo wrong or is that a LOT of tool overhang?
> 
> Tom


 

  the tool with all the over hang appears to be a boring bar. If so you do what you gotta do.


----------



## higgite (Oct 10, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> the tool with all the over hang appears to be a boring bar. If so you do what you gotta do.


Agree about one of them, but the other looks like a grooving or parting tool. I could be wrong, though. I was once before. 

Tom


----------



## Andre (Oct 10, 2015)

Possibly used for offset taper turning, in conjunction with a radius cut center hole.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2015)

the tailstock center was ground poorly by hand by an inexperienced operator


QUOTE="JimDawson, post: 334682, member: 29628"]That's an interesting stack up on the cross slide.  Never seen something like that before.  I agree with everybody else on the center, somebody made it that way for something.[/QUOTE]

Hey Jim,
that's a stock import drill/mill/lathe compound slide/milling vise on top of the compound- i had one on a 3 in 1 machine a while back


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Oct 23, 2015)

higgite said:


> Agree it looks like a purpose made center, but something else I find curious.... am I looking at the photo wrong or is that a LOT of tool overhang?
> 
> Tom


Somewhen in the distant past, I remember a reference to turning an aspherical 
cone on a center to turn a taper between centers --- sounds right in theory, but 
have heard nothing more. Thoughts? .........BLJHB.


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 23, 2015)

The worse is that someone left the chuck key in the chuck.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 23, 2015)

higgite said:


> Agree it looks like a purpose made center, but something else I find curious.... am I looking at the photo wrong or is that a LOT of tool overhang?
> 
> Tom



No you are looking at the right photo.  It appears to me the toolholder is undersize with a large raiser under it.  Those tools do look like they a extended more than I would setup.  Must have been setup for a special job.


----------

